# A2 Yellow Green Blew Up... UPDATED!



## DimeRazorback (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok so tonight I dropped my A2 onto concrete... and well, the lamp exploded leaving a fine dust through the bezel, on the reflector...

I got all of the large chunks of glass out of the head (and into my fingers) but there is still alot in the threads that I am having trouble getting out, and the reflector is now milky white from the tiny glass fragments...

Any ideas as too what to do??

:mecry:


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

call surefire


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Being in Australia I'm not sure if they have a number/how much a phone call will cost!

P.s It is 2am


----------



## Twinkle-Plank (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Happend too. Im in Australia gave surefore a call (cost was about $3) they sorted it out.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Ok, thanks guys!

I'm guessing it is the 714-545-9444 number?


P.s I am a little paniced as I was having a great night and this incident just shattered me  I love my a2 so much and already miss it!


----------



## Databyter (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

You can buy the lamp assemblies separatly for this model of light I believe.

I know the aviator series a2 has alot of switchout options so I'm sure you can buy one of those to put in your version.

Do a google search for a2 flashlight lamp assembly and you will come up with alot of options starting at $26.

I don't know if these are the same lumens as what you had in there so I'l let you do the shopping.

As far as the reflector id say just clean it up as best you can and see how it looks with the new lamp and take it from there.

Don't worry about how the reflecter looks, look at the beam it produces, the shape is the main thing and the reflectivity, a few imperfections in color or texture might be fine.

Also, I think a small service is fine, just close friends and family..


----------



## Twinkle-Plank (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Its stuck in the threads and you would scratch the reflector. yeah its tthe use number with what ever the code was to dial USA.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

If Surefire doesn't replace it, i'm sure contact cleaner for the threads with some warm water and dishwashing soap will clean those up.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

They should make it right.
Thier CS has been top notch for evry problem I had so far!

Good Luck!


----------



## tsask (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Sorry to hear about the problem. 
Surefire certianly should and will help you. 
My A2 Avaitator was one of the first "$ upscale" lights I bought.
I have never regreted it. As a matter of fact, it's the only 'non led' light I have nearby.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Thanks for the help everyone!

I guess it is obvious that I'm not use to good customer service!

Last thing that I had to get fixed was my Xbox 360... and well that's not a fun story...

Also, I wasn't sure if this type of accident would be covered, but I guess it is :twothumbs 
I will have to call up tomorrow on my day off!


----------



## greenLED (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Dime, use Skype to call their US-based customer service 1-800 number.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

That's a good idea!

But I don't have skype


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Or just e-mail them. They'll redirect you to the Oz distributer first. But then they'll either send you a new head or issue a RMA if you send them enough e-mails.


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Give Surefire a call ASAP.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Here are some pics (They are bad I was half asleep )


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Funny, I'm sending my A2 head back too. The threads for the screws that secure the LED ring are stripped. So in order to get my onion rings I gotta send it back.


----------



## Norm (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*



DimeRazorback said:


> Being in Australia I'm not sure if they have a number/how much a phone call will cost!
> 
> P.s It is 2am


If you are with Telstra on most plans you can ring the U.S.A. for $1 for the first ten minutes, I often make calls up to 30mins and they are usually around $6, calling international isn't expensive. I remember 20 years ago my wife would call her Mum about 140K away and a 40 minute call would be around $11 and $11 dollars was a lot more than it is now. Early in the morning before about 8 is the most convenienttime to call Time Zone Check .
Norm


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Looks like the bulb shattered inside the head and left an imprint on the inner surface of the lens.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Thanks for that Norm!

Now I won't be worried about racking up a massive bill!


----------



## JNewell (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*



[email protected] said:


> Or just e-mail them. They'll redirect you to the Oz distributer first. But then they'll either send you a new head or issue a RMA if you send them enough e-mails.


 
Ehhh, reconsider - SF isn't the swiftest on email. Phone is better and much faster...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*



JNewell said:


> Ehhh, reconsider - SF isn't the swiftest on email. Phone is better and much faster...



My rep emails back daily. Too bad it's 2am oz time.


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Looks like what happened to me when I dropped my 9P with EO-9 a while ago. I didn't have to try and clean the reflector though...

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## RobertM (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*



DimeRazorback said:


> Ok so tonight I dropped my A2 onto concrete... and well, the lamp exploded leaving a fine dust through the bezel, on the reflector...
> 
> I got all of the large chunks of glass out of the head (and into my fingers) but there is still alot in the threads that I am having trouble getting out, and the reflector is now milky white from the tiny glass fragments...
> 
> ...



Aw man, that's too bad about your A2! As others have mentioned, just give SF a call and I'm sure they will fix everything. I would definitely call over emailing. I've never gotten a response from SF via email, but they have always been very good whenever I call. 

Good luck with getting your Aviator fixed. 

Robert


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Well I summed up the courage to call just now...
Then I realised they don't work weekends


----------



## jchoo (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

D'oh! Here's another tip... Monday is an American holiday, so they won't be in either! Your best bet is to call before 10am AEST (that's closing time, 5pm for most offices on the west coast of the US) on Wednesday to hit them on Tuesday.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*



Thanks for that!
I had planned on calling at 9:00am again, but tomorrow lol.

I'll wait for wednesday!

:laughing:

(I also just had deja vu of this)


----------



## jimmy1970 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

I know what everybody says about the Surfire email service. However, I had a problem with a faulty out of the packed P60. I emailed them and had a response within 24 hours and a new part in 2 weeks after the first email (to Brisbane, Qld). Try that first - can't hurt.

James.....


DimeRazorback said:


> Thanks for that!
> I had planned on calling at 9:00am again, but tomorrow lol.
> 
> I'll wait for wednesday!
> ...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

I have already sent 2 emails and yet to get a reply. 
One was last sunday, the other last wednesday... So I'm just gonna call lol.

A bit of googleing led me to the US international code of 0011 1 and I got through within 2 seconds... just it was a voice message


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

A little update.

Received a reply to my email today, asking for my details so that they can setup a Return Authorization.



Does that mean I will have to send in my destroyed head??


----------



## jchoo (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Yes, that is what it means... too bad they couldn't just send you a new bezel, but I guess they want to look over the damage and see how it failed.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Hmmm

I will see what they have to say... It will cost a fair bit to send it off 

I did send them photos.

Ah well, I will see how it goes.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Mhm funny, if you sent the e-mail to who I think you sent the email to, the SF rep is gonna wonder why two random people is asking for a RMA on a A2 head at once.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

I just emailed the helpyou email address :shrug:

Who were you thinking I sent it too?


----------



## DM51 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Sorry to hear about this problem. I'm sure SF will replace the whole head for you - this is a fairly unusual thing to happen. 

To save you $$ in shipping it all the way back to the USA, perhaps you could suggest to SF that you send/deliver it to your nearest authorised SF dealer in Aus. SF will just throw it in the trash when they get it, so all you may need to do is demonstrate that you have a genuine problem, and a dealer could act as a 3rd party to confirm that. Just an idea.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

That is a great idea!

I will forward that idea on when they send out the authorisation!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

So I just got a knock at the door...

My A2 is back! 

Better than ever aswell!

I got an entire new bezel  so now more concrete scars 

I'm so excited :laughing:


:twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

This is one of the main reasons I will continue to buy Surefire lights!

Just like Snap-On and Mac tools, the lifetime warrantee is great along with thier "World Class Customer Service"

BTW...PM coming to you with a question..


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

*BIG +1*

Awesome service!

:twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Great to hear this has been dealt with so well - enjoy your A2!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

Thanks DM51 :twothumbs

I have honestly *never* experienced such great customer service!

When my xbox 360 broke it was a _pain_, but this was almost a joy!


----------



## JNewell (Oct 28, 2009)

I have had numerous similar experiences with SureFire. The best is my 6Z, which is +10 years old and has literally been rebuilt several times by SF. The only original part is the body tube. None of the several tailcaps, bezels, windows, etc. that have been replaced have been defective - all have been damaged or destroyed in service. No matter, SF replaces them and the light carries on. A big thumbs-up.

I'm really glad you came back to post how things worked out, and that they worked out so well!!!


----------



## tsmith35 (Oct 28, 2009)

Good customer service and great warranties sell a lot of stuff. A friend of mine back in high school ran over a broken screwdriver and got a flat. He paid for a new tire, but took the broken screwdriver (a Sears Craftsman) to Sears and they gave him a new one for free.


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*



DimeRazorback said:


> That is a great idea!
> 
> I will forward that idea on when they send out the authorisation!



So did you end up sending the damaged part(s) to a local authorised SureFire dealer, or did you have to send it to SureFire directly?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: A2 Yellow Green Blew Up*

I was issued an RMA and just sent my whole light directly to Surefire.

I didn't want to delay the process anymore so I just did what they said


----------

